# Faux 'er somethin'



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I am back on the case with one of my showcase homes here in the KC metro area, and we are currently working out some ideas to coat a few walls in the home with a rich selection of scrumptious faux finishes. 

Here is the first offering or "test" area that was too formal for my client:
*
Shimmer stone!*








*
The first coat is **crucial to the outcome of the final finish:*


















*Once the second coat is applied, the "movement" is provided by the original coat:*






























The finished product provides a slight texture to the touch, and a shimmer when viewed from all angles.
I realize their are a few other products on the market for luster or shimmer stone, but I like the Modern Masters line of products over the Aqua finishes for availability and price.
_Especially _when MM is being discontinued by SW and I get a silly low price on it now...

Anyhow, we are currently working on another finish that is going glaze with 3 different colors.
pics later.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Shimer stone?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Shimer stone?


no, "_shimmer_" stone.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is the original job thread of the entire job for those who cannot stand the "insanity" of the CT site, or had no idea it even existed.

:thumbup:


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

what was used to apply the glaze? You are going to go all the way to the ceiling right?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

How come you don't do sample boards offsite then bring them with you?

You can offer several finishes/color combos and they can be re-used.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

That and if they dont like the look its easier and cheaper to do sample boards instead of fixing the wall!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> How come you don't do sample boards offsite then bring them with you?
> 
> You can offer several finishes/color combos and they can be re-used.





Roadog said:


> That and if they dont like the look its easier and cheaper to do sample boards instead of fixing the wall!


1: The wall is curved, and my client being an engineer needs to "see" the sample on the wall.

2: My client is _*more*_ than willing to pay (and has 3x already) to return the wall to the original finish as many times as it takes to get it right.

3: My client requested that I do the finishes directly onto the wall.

4: All of the above.

So I had an amazing "eureka!" faux moment over the weekend, worked it onto a sample board, and presented it to her this morning...on the wall itself
Project sold!

Pics to follow!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

painting247 said:


> what was used to apply the glaze? You are going to go all the way to the ceiling right?



The glaze was applied with a wooly pad. 
I did not glaze those samples, it was straight paint watered down.

Risky, but I am known for taking extreme risks in my work.
The rewards are far better that way.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I did a exterior finish just like this on a NC job of 30 homes, easy stuff.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I did a exterior finish just like this on a NC job of 30 homes, easy stuff.


I would like to see your pictures.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> I would like to see your pictures.


The community is called Rio Del Sol and is located in cathedral city ca. You can do the foot work. I'm not going to go to a job that has been completed for 5 years. I have posted pic here before and have a bunch I want too. Try the search function. I Just don't have the time to sit at my cpu. Since I am usually on my blackberry. You are now on my ignore list, you don't bring the good out of me. And I don't want to keep cluttering this forum up with wasteful replies. BB was right and I'm taking his advise that he stated in the Zone. And I don't think the other members are appreciating our comments. 
Thank you and have a good life. 
Gabe


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I tell you what.. Wise's painting is so bad even the cockroaches move out when he is done...






OH! :laughing: I got more...


:jester:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> The community is called Rio Del Sol and is located in cathedral city ca. You can do the foot work. I'm not going to go to a job that has been completed for 5 years. I have posted pic here before and have a bunch I want too. Try the search function. I Just don't have the time to sit at my cpu. Since I am usually on my blackberry. You are now on my ignore list, you don't bring the good out of me. And I don't want to keep cluttering this forum up with wasteful replies. BB was right and I'm taking his advise that he stated in the Zone. And I don't think the other members are appreciating our comments.
> Thank you and have a good life.
> Gabe


I think the "finish" you did on the 30 is called "stucco"...I am using an interior faux product called "shimmer stone".


:thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

*le knock down faux...*




























these are still wet, the dark brown was still wet, had issues with the mud on the light colored mud.. too thick I want to get some more tint and do a orange peel maybe over these.. a faux knockdown.. :thumbup:

I will see what it looks like after, and then do what I feel I need to to add to the look. WISE YOU MI INSPURWATION!!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Anyday!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I haven't posted the new stuff yet. I will wait till I have more, or a better posting for it.


----------

